# Démission et parents pas d'accord



## Guess (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir à toutes la semaine  dernière  j ai posté   un message et je vous remercie de l aide que vous apporté grâce  à  ce forum .J ai démissionné  donc en préavis  du 2/ 07   fin de préavis  le 01 / 08 sauf que je suis en congé  les 3 premières semaines  d août  il me faut travailler le 22 /8  pour exécuter entièrement  mon préavis  ,j ai donc parlé  avec mes employeurs  et pour eux il est hors de question de me verser un salaire au mois d août alors que je suis en vacance et  ce pour 1jour de préavis non fait,ils s en moque ils m ont clairement  dit "fin juillet terminé pour nous " en ont ils le droit ?  Le R À M ne répond pas ....   le côté  financier  s est fait sentir dès  le début  du contrat papa qui ne prévient  pas quand il a du retard 40 minutes et qui ne veut pas payer les retards! C est la première  fois que j ai  des relations  aussi mauvaises avec une famille ,  la goutte d eau c est que j avais un rendez vous médical et qu' il me prévient  à  16h30 qu' il viendra chercher son fils à  17h45  alors que l je finis ce jour là  à  17h , je lui ai répondu que ce n était  pas possible car un rdv et bien il n a pas répondu  j ai dû  emmener  son enfant avec moi et bien sûr  quand il est venu chercher son fils il était très  en colère  il m a manqué  de respect " que je le gonflé  sérieusement "    c est inacceptable  ce langage pour moi ,que devient notre métier merci à  celle qui prendront le temps de répondre


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Juillet 2022)

Non mais ils sont hallucinants ceux là....vous leur dites que s'ils ne respectent pas le préavis légal, et bien c'est simple, ils auront un référé aux prud'hommes et devront en plus de vous payer votre du, des frais supplémentaires


----------



## liline17 (18 Juillet 2022)

Vous êtes en AC, ou incomplète?
Si vous avez 1 mois de préavis c'est que vous avez au moins 1 an d'ancienneté, il va vous devoir les congés acquis et non pris, et selon que vous êtes en AC ou AI, une régularisation ou pas, et la prime de fin de contrat.


----------



## Guess (18 Juillet 2022)

Je suis en année  incomplète  45 semaines et je n ai pris qu' une semaine en mai  depuis 2022 la régularisation de salaire je l ai précisé sur la lettre de demission  ,prime non car démission...


----------



## liline17 (18 Juillet 2022)

exact pour la prime, vos CP ont été payés en juin?
Il y aura aussi les CP en cours d'acquisition depuis le 1er juin, jusqu'à la fin du contrat, il vaut mieux pour vos PE qu'ils vous paient en aout, cela leur fera une CMG de plus, et la régularisation sera en partie remboursée par la CMG d'aout


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Juillet 2022)

La régul + les cp en cours d'acquisition, ça va leur faire mal s'ils arrêtent le contrat fin juillet.....moi je serai vous je ne céderai pas. Votre lettre de démission doit faire état de la date de fin de contrat....donc je comprends pas pourquoi les employeurs chipotent toujours. Ils ne sont pas au dessus des lois ces messieurs dames .....


----------



## Guess (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour  merci  bonne journée  à  toutes


----------

